# Remote control tree removal



## Gerasimek (Feb 13, 2015)

I want to introduce a combination of equipment that I put together that I know will change the way tree business is conducted in the US. I know it will because I have been using it with great success. I'm not a salesman or inventor. I just saw the potential of this equipment in a specific design and made it happen. I believe, 15 years from now, every tree service that doesn't have one will be working with those that do. I believe it's time to raise the bar here in the US and make tree removal safer and more professional. I know there are guys out there like me. I like equipment, innovation, working with trees, and making money.
This is a Tree-mek. I started with a Mack cabover because I wanted it to be short and as maneuverable as possible. Next came the Palfinger PK33 with 95' of reach up and 84' out (6 extensions + 3 on the jib). The icing on the cake and what the whole thing is designed around is the Mecanil SG220 grapple saw. Put it all together and you have fully mechanized, remote control tree removal. A Tree-mek.
I have a Facebook page you can check out as well. Let me know what you think.
Glenn Gerasimek 
Gerasimek Tree & Stump Removal, Inc.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> View attachment 403318
> View attachment 403328
> View attachment 403339
> View attachment 403340
> ...


Is it insulated from power line contact?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 13, 2015)

No. I let the line clearance crews do the trees that are into the wires. I've done trees growing high above wires and leaning towards wires, but I always keep my distance.


----------



## Zale (Feb 13, 2015)

That looks pretty slick. How much should we be expected to pay for something that's going to change the industry?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 13, 2015)

The grapple saw will cost you around $26,000. The crane/truck depends on if you go new or not. Whether you ever acquire one depends on your math skills, work load, and if you dislike babysitting grown men (employees).
I'm not a big business. I used to have 3 employees at the most. I don't live near a big city. I just figured it was a smart investment and I was right. I now have 1 employee, I'm not tired after work, and I'm making more money.


----------



## gorman (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice machine. I really like the cab over. How easy is it to let go of a piece in the event you bite off more than you can chew? And what is that red thing fastened to the front of the flat bed?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 14, 2015)

In the event that you were so greedy and impatient as to cut off a piece that was too big, you could simply open the grapple and let it go. 
I've done some trees that were growing in an area where I could just grab, cut, and let go ,not having to worry about how they fell.
Most often I grab, cut, and set the piece either on the deck of the chipper (if it's a limb) or right into a truck bed (if it's a chunk of wood. I even feed the chipper with it. No ropes, no dragging limbs, no mini loader or machine to move logs, no dents in the yard, and the only area that needs raked up is where you're chipping. You can't imagine the time saved. It's why I have only 1 guy, that used to be my employee, cleaning up. I subcontract his little business and I don't have to pay workman's comp. All he owns is a truck, chipper, and a rake.
The thing on the bed is a man basket. It stows in a custom made bracket (which I can remove from the bed if I need space to haul anything up to 14'). I sold my 75' elevator so I needed to have some means of getting myself up for certain situations that the grapplesaw doesn't like (pruning and thick bushy trees like pines). Every piece of equipment has limitations but the grapplesaw has only a couple and having the basket covers them. I seldom use the basket.
Those were good questions.


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2015)

That is a great looking innovation! I really don't play in the removal game because I focus on pruning and pest management...but when Emerald Ash Borer tore through, I thought to myself many times "if I do this, I am going to do it more efficiently than anybody else....but what would that look like". I think you answered that question in many (but certainly not all) circumstances.

You said in 15 years all tree services will have one. Obviously that is hyperbole. There are firms that will never want to chase the removal market (I go back and forth in my own mind). There are others who will specialize in getting to places where that can't. There will always be the guys with a ladder, chainsaw and chuck-n-duck. But I could see that catching on.

I know you said your are not a salesman or an inventor. You, are an innovator. You should not be afraid to capitalize on that. Sure, you bought 3 existing pieces of equipment and put them together...anybody can do that. Has anybody else done that? It may be worth seeing if you can work with a small equipment company to help them put these packages together. Even if you only made 5-10% off of each one sold, that would be a nice income!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 14, 2015)

ATH,
Thanks for the compliment. I really do appreciate it.
I agree, there will always be what we have now, but having a tree-mek to put trees on the ground can make any little guy a contender. A guy that doesn't climb or own a bucket can team up with a tree-mek and make good money without risk. It's a no-brainer. 
I have businesses already calling me lining up removals for this Spring.
As far as compensation for talking about it goes, that's not a bad idea . Honestly, I'm making so much more money now and doing almost no labor. I'm very happy I will retire comfortably without lingering or debilitating injuries.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 14, 2015)

How big of a cut can that saw head make? I think that thing would be pretty vaulable for certain jobs.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 14, 2015)

It has an 18" bar. You start grabbing limbs and working your way down. 
I'll tell you, there are few jobs I don't use it on. Dead trees, tall trees, trees over houses and pools, trees behind the house (reach right over),trees too rotten to climb,trees you can't get a bucket close enough to, trees with tons of poison ivy, trees with bees, trees in a pool, trees in a pond, trees with decks built around them,etc. It's just mind blowing. All from the ground. The only thing sore at the end of the day is my neck from looking up. (I'll probably do some strength & stretching exercises for that.)
I'm pretty much snowed in right now, but when I get back out I'll make a movie and post it on YouTube and put the link on here.


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2015)

Is this the Palfinger you have?: https://www.palfinger.com/en-US/can/products/knuckle-boom-cranes/PK+33002-EH_S407-SK-E?page=4&ref=1

So...you can lift 20K lbs?

I just searched for the grapple head, and found a couple of videos with a similar looking set-up. Very cool.


Check out about 2:45 and on here....pretty big chunks they are taking:


Just wait 'til the hacks get ahold of these...they can top a tree in no time.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, that is my crane.
Those videos are from Finland. When I saw those I started crunching numbers and making phone calls. If they can do it in Europe, then why not here?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2015)

Similar, without the reach of yours (below). Makes sense to keep guys out of trees for a removal, especially for the swaying parts!





Philbert


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2015)

I think his will have a lot less impact on the ground. Probably costs less.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 14, 2015)

A feller buncher definitely costs less.
A tree-mek definitely makes less impact and does more work. On many jobs no piece of equipment or tree ever touches the lawn.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, everyone wants to know, so I will ask: how much (with or without the truck)?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 14, 2015)

Total package as you see it, about $250,000. Used truck, new crane, new grapplesaw.


----------



## Zale (Feb 14, 2015)

Does that come with AC?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

. Mine did. It would be foolish, in my opinion, to get one without a/c. I couldn't imagine, with all the driving I do from one job to the next and all the trips to the bank, not having it.
Not everyone is going to get one. Like ATH said earlier, "There's always going to be guys with a ladder, a chainsaw, and a chuck-n-duck".


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

The second tree-mek had already been built and I know of three more guys that are taking steps toward one already.


----------



## TC262 (Feb 15, 2015)

So what did you come up with for a rate to sub contract and stay profitable.


----------



## limbcontrol (Feb 15, 2015)

imo you are increasing safety in some ways. However, each pick you make you have a piece that is top heavy causing the load to flip. In crane work you always want your picks to be butt heavy so they do not flip. You also want your loads balanced so they do not move. With this device I see a lot of damage being done to the crane itself. There will be increased shock loading and stressing the components of the crane in ways its not designed for. This can be lessened by going with much smaller picks, but then you have a crane working way below its capacity. We also have a Kboom crane, a 65 metric ton(Effer 655) and the reason we spent the money on it is to go big. The trees in your picture, with the truck that close, appear to be 2-3 pick trees. With that grapple saw on there it appears you are taking pieces that average conventional rigging like one would do while climbing.

Mike Poor has a grapple with no saw for his kboom and he grabs the end of the branch and he drops down to make his cut to keep the pick but heavy. Last I spoke with him, his grapple gets used only on a few trees a year due to its limitations. Most, if not all kboom users, sling their pick with one or more slings to keep tree parts just as they sit in the tree.

It would be nice not to have a climber in the tree, but I would not want every pick side loading my investment. If there was a way for the pick to stay butt heavy/balanced I'd be looking further into purchasing one for our kboom.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

limbcontrol said:


> imo you are increasing safety in some ways. However, each pick you make you have a piece that is top heavy causing the load to flip. In crane work you always want your picks to be butt heavy so they do not flip. You also want your loads balanced so they do not move. With this device I see a lot of damage being done to the crane itself. There will be increased shock loading and stressing the components of the crane in ways its not designed for. This can be lessened by going with much smaller picks, but then you have a crane working way below its capacity. We also have a Kboom crane, a 65 metric ton(Effer 655) and the reason we spent the money on it is to go big. The trees in your picture, with the truck that close, appear to be 2-3 pick trees. With that grapple saw on there it appears you are taking pieces that average conventional rigging like one would do while climbing.
> 
> Mike Poor has a grapple with no saw for his kboom and he grabs the end of the branch and he drops down to make his cut to keep the pick but heavy. Last I spoke with him, his grapple gets used only on a few trees a year due to its limitations. Most, if not all kboom users, sling their pick with one or more slings to keep tree parts just as they sit in the tree.
> 
> It would be nice not to have a climber in the tree, but I would not want every pick side loading my investment. If there was a way for the pick to stay butt heavy/balanced I'd be looking further into purchasing one for our kboom.



The Mecanil SG220 grapplesaw is designed to give. When you grab a big vertical limb it will allow the limb to tilt down to a hanging position. I bought my crane from Tiffin Crane in Ohio (the largest Palfinger distributor in North America). When their engineers raised that question but we're satisfied when they saw the design of the SG220 and how it works. I wouldn't have had it built if they said otherwise.
Besides, the Finns wouldn't build something that wasn't engineered to perfection.
Another thing that is great about the design is when you have a tree close to an obstacle (house, utility wires) and you don't want it to swing down (like when rigging) you just grab it higher and lighter and it will hold it upright. It really is brilliant.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

TC262 said:


> So what did you come up with for a rate to sub contract and stay profitable.



Rates for subcontracting a tree-mek would vary like anything else and the options are many. 
Say you have a mini loader and a chipper : hire a tree-Mek to put the tree on the ground while your guys are busy doing another job. They show up after the tree-mek is gone to find all brush stacked one way for chipping and wood stacked ready for loading. This is the most profitable for you because your guys are never standing around. They go from one job to the next. The chipper is never idling.
Or, hire the tree-mek to work with your 1 employee and chipper. Tree-mek sets limbs on the chipper deck (or can even feed the chipper in case your employee wants to get paid for just standing there). Call in a dump truck and have the tree-mek load logs.
Say you have a 50' bucket and a 110' tree. Hire a tree-mek to just get it down to where you can handle it.
There are tons of scenarios


----------



## limbcontrol (Feb 15, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> The Mecanil SG220 grapplesaw is designed to give. When you grab a big vertical limb it will allow the limb to tilt down to a hanging position. I bought my crane from Tiffin Crane in Ohio (the largest Palfinger distributor in North America). When their engineers raised that question but we're satisfied when they saw the design of the SG220 and how it works. I wouldn't have had it built if they said otherwise.
> .


I understand the load is allowed to twist on the grapple and the grapple is designed for that, the crane is not.
So the engineers say it's ok to shock load and side load the crane? Did they also provide you a new load chart or are using using the existing PK33?


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 15, 2015)

What's everyone's thoughts on how this will affect the industry long term?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess it might be difficult to understand until you actually see it operate. It's designed to 'take apart' a tree in pieces. It's not designed to take huge picks or anything like that. You grab a reasonable sized piece. You cut it off. If it's top heavy it slowly tilts down. You bring it down.
There's a video on YouTube of a guy with a grapplesaw mounted on a log loader grabbing a heavy top (because he couldn't reach any higher). I believe if you were to do that, you'd ruin your crane pretty fast.
You have to be reasonable, like with anything. Afterall, it's taking huge trees down with buttons!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 15, 2015)

It's very smart technology. 

We've seen how feller-bunchers have taken over certain production activities, where there is volume to support the investment. And where others can still make out on smaller operations with lower overhead approaches. 

This would also be nice for certain technical or hazardous removals, where the area is sensitive, or you don't want to put a guy in a tree. 

But a lot of overhead for a simple residential tree removal. JMHO. 

Philbert


----------



## Griff93 (Feb 15, 2015)

That's a really cool setup. I just don't see it taking over due to it's overhead cost of $250K. I'm having a hard time justifying buying a $30K bucket plus the operating it overhead at the moment. Most tree co owners are little guys that probably won't be able to come up with that capital outlay nor will they be comfortable having to make the payments on that. That's $4,660.75 per month of payment. I see the huge labor savings but you don't have to pay your guys when they aren't working in the middle of winter. Don't take that the wrong way, I want one. I just don't realistically see me getting one.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

Let me explain exactly why I made this move. Many of you guys will relate.
I've been cutting trees since I was 13. I am now 44. I bought the business from my dad then bought my brother out 10 years later. I know there's money in trees. I'm thinking of the next 15 years. I'm not getting any younger. I know it occurs, but how likely is it to sell a tree business? I sold my bucket and my small knuckleboom and put that money towards my Tree-mek. You see, it's an exit strategy (with dignity) instead of going out with an injury, complications from overuse, or just not being able to be as productive as I age. Who agrees that good help is hard to find? Who agrees nobody treats your equipment like you do? 
This has been working out great for me. I love working with trees and equipment. I'm making more money. I'm free of employees and all the headaches that go with it. I'm safe. I'm not beat after work. I have time to spend with my family And travel.
A tree-mek is a great option for guys like me or bigger companies that want to eliminate competition.
You either see it or you don't. That's why there are still guys climbing, dragging brush, and cutting logs into firewood so the can haul it.
Limbcontrol posted some legit concerns and I hope I addressed them. I wish I had my movie done to post here.


----------



## Griff93 (Feb 15, 2015)

I completely understand why you did this. I just don't see how I can pay for it realistically. I think a lot of others will be in the same position I'm in. What do you think this setup costs you in overhead on a per hour basis to operate?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

I want to point out that I bought the Mecanil SG220 and ran it on my little knuckleboom first. It was what,I guess, I'd call a mini-mek. It worked really well on trees up to 55' tall. Even with it's short reach I was able to cut job time in half on jobs where I could use it. After a month or two I was convinced, without a doubt, that investing in a bigger crane was a safe bet. 
So, if you live where the trees don't grow super tall, you could put the SG220 on a smaller crane and still get into it.


----------



## TC262 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> Rates for subcontracting a tree-mek would vary like anything else and the options are many.



I would imagine you'd have to be in the ballpark of $300 to $400 an hour to cover the cost of the equipment plus expenses (fuel, repairs, inspections, insurance, maintaince, operators wage, ect). Considering you're in an area where you won't be keeping it busy year round. That would buy me a lot of time with a climber and groundie. 
It might be viable in your area but I'm not sure that my market could support that kind of investment when guys are working so cheap.


----------



## TC262 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd really love to have someone near with one so I could sub them on those rare ones. I know I don't have the work to support it tho.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys that work cheap are not my competition.
Difficult removals are what I do most and most times (not all) if a client has a 'no risk' option for tree work, they're going to take it. It's never been offered until now. When you tell a client you can 'take that tree down that's hanging over their house with a remote control' they suddenly become very relieved.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

TC262 said:


> I'd really love to have someone near with one so I could sub them on those rare ones. I know I don't have the work to support it tho.


It'll happen. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## arborjockey (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow what a machine. I've watched many Trac style machines but none have reach nor stability. 

What a machine. America is a so so market for this machine but in Europe and Asia it would explode. They have much more respect for the tree industry. They shut entire streets down at night so crews can use massive equipment. 

Hats off to you


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 15, 2015)

arborjockey said:


> Wow what a machine. I've watched many Trac style machines but none have reach nor stability.
> 
> What a machine. America is a so so market for this machine but in Europe and Asia it would explode. They have much more respect for the tree industry. They shut entire streets down at night so crews can use massive equipment.
> 
> Hats off to you


Thanks!
All I know is that my local market is exploding and things are going great. I just made this thread to tell people it's available and it works better than I ever imagined.


----------



## ACATS (Feb 16, 2015)

Not to be negative , but you'd need an aweful pile of work on the roadway with no overhead wires to keep in the black with that machine


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2015)

ACATS said:


> Not to be negative , but you'd need an aweful pile of work on the roadway with no overhead wires to keep in the black with that machine


That's the thing that bothers me its not insulated. What happens if it contacts?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 16, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> That's the thing that bothers me its not insulated. What happens if it contacts?


[emoji506] TOASTY!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> [emoji506] TOASTY!!!


I would imagine.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 16, 2015)

ACATS said:


> Not to be negative , but you'd need an aweful pile of work on the roadway with no overhead wires to keep in the black with that machine


 I have never done line clearance and have no desire to. I do 75% residential and 25% commercial. So, it's mostly yard trees. I'm finding I can park either in the driveway or on the street in front of the house to get most trees. I hardly use my mini any more. If I have to get into yards, my truck has super singles (wide single rears) which distribute more weight. If it's a little soft, I use Alturna mats like I used to with my bucket truck.
My truck is only 26.5' long. I have no trouble getting it in.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 16, 2015)

just get one of these


----------



## ATH (Feb 16, 2015)

If you could figure out how to contain the chips, that would do it. Could you imagine raking behind one of those in a yard!


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 16, 2015)

haha i think you'd be replacing windows and siding. Not that that would stop me...


----------



## ATH (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah...glass in the rakings would suck too


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 19, 2015)

Its like using a chipper without the truck.


----------



## ACATS (Feb 19, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> I have never done line clearance and have no desire to. I do 75% residential and 25% commercial. So, it's mostly yard trees. I'm finding I can park either in the driveway or on the street in front of the house to get most trees. I hardly use my mini any more. If I have to get into yards, my truck has super singles (wide single rears) which distribute more weight. If it's a little soft, I use Alturna mats like I used to with my bucket truck.
> My truck is only 26.5' long. I have no trouble getting it in.


I really didn't mean line clearing. Where I live in ON Canada there is so much OH wire that it'd be highly improbable to be able to use this machine very often You have to maintain 10ft clearance from anything over 600V. reaching over a house is impractical I think to do rear lot work.


----------



## imagineero (Feb 20, 2015)

arborjockey said:


> Wow what a machine. I've watched many Trac style machines but none have reach nor stability.
> 
> What a machine. America is a so so market for this machine but in Europe and Asia it would explode. They have much more respect for the tree industry. They shut entire streets down at night so crews can use massive equipment.
> 
> Hats off to you



Which parts of asia have you seen that happening in?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like a great tool for easy access jobs, but I would be worried that the operators to far from the action. Not able to see defects or weaknesses in the tree that could be brought down while remove another limb, or being overloaded by a miss calculation. Incredibly expensive accidents either way.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like a great tool for easy access jobs, but I would be worried that the operators to far from the action. Not able to see defects or weaknesses in the tree that could be brought down while remove another limb, or being overloaded by a miss calculation. Incredibly expensive accidents either way.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 22, 2015)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Looks like a great tool for easy access jobs, but I would be worried that the operators to far from the action. Not able to see defects or weaknesses in the tree that could be brought down while remove another limb, or being overloaded by a miss calculation. Incredibly expensive accidents either way.
> Once you see it operate, you learn quickly that this is the safest way to remove most trees. Most trees around here are under 100'. I can see quite well that distance and I can walk all around with the remote to get different vantage points if I need too. Sometimes I stand on the roof. (Especially when I'm reaching over the roof to grab a tree in the back yard.) There are days I never touch a chainsaw and never leave the ground. How could it be any safer?
> As for access (I addressed this before), the truck is small at only 26.5' in length. Combine that with super-single tires (for weight distribution), Alturna mats (if I need them), and 95' of reach I can get to most trees. There are few I can't access.
> As far as overloading goes, you'd have to be really stupid or incredibly greedy to do that. This shouldn't be looked at like a big crane job where the goal is to get the tree out in as few picks as possible because everyone is on the clock for the big event. No, this is 1 man taking a tree down in pieces with a remote control and setting those pieces wherever they need to be, safely and without much effort.
> ...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 22, 2015)

I think it looks like a great tool, if you have the ground and access for it. In our area, it's use would be somewhat limited due to steep ground and difficult access. 

When you reach over a roof, do you have to hand fall the peg afterwards? I wouldn't think that thing could reach over a roof and get to the stump.


----------



## climbhightree (Feb 22, 2015)

This thread discussion is also on another forum page. I thought some of you all might appreciate a video posted there. Same basic tool, just another brand, mounted on a mini excavator.


----------



## climbhightree (Feb 22, 2015)

Definitely looking fwd to your youtube channel...with some tree - mech footage


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 23, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> I think it looks like a great tool, if you have the ground and access for it. In our area, it's use would be somewhat limited due to steep ground and difficult access.
> 
> When you reach over a roof, do you have to hand fall the peg afterwards? I wouldn't think that thing could reach over a roof and get to the stump.



If i have room, i drop the peg and lift it out with slings. Many times, after everything up to 17" has been cut off, what's left is small enough that I can grab the top of it and cut it off with a saw at the base. If it's a really big one, I'll crane it out in pieces with slings. It's a great system. It's a crane with benefits. Here's a 90' dead oak I did yesterday. The owner couldn't get anyone to even bite on it. You couldn't climb it because it was all rotten and dead for 5 years. A bucket couldn't get close enough to it. There was nowhere to lower anything because the tree was between a row of arborvitae, a wooden fence and a giant propane tank (one of those big 10' long ones). I had to use all of my 95' of boom to get this one down. I had to grab a piece, swing it out and find somewhere to set it as this guy had flower gardens, sculptures, light fixtures, and ornamental trees everywhere and, of course, nothing was to be damaged. Nothing was damaged. I did this tree by myself. There is just enough room to drop this peg now.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 23, 2015)

That thing is pretty cool. Would like to have one right now. -9 this am, straight temp. No ice climbing and heat! It does have heat right, I mean it has A/C so.....


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 23, 2015)

sgreanbeans said:


> That thing is pretty cool. Would like to have one right now. -9 this am, straight temp. No ice climbing and heat! It does have heat right, I mean it has A/C so.....



I hear you brother. I was so happy Sunday when temps went to the upper 20s. I never work when it's below 15. It's just one problem after the other. I've run my remote control stump grinder from my cab, but I wouldn't do it with this.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 23, 2015)

When you say that you work alone on these removals, does that mean that you don't even have a ground crew to spot or to keep people away? How about cleaning up the limbs, leaves, and trunks once on the ground - who limbs/bucks/loads/chips them?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 23, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> I hear you brother. I was so happy Sunday when temps went to the upper 20s. I never work when it's below 15. It's just one problem after the other. I've run my remote control stump grinder from my cab, but I wouldn't do it with this.


Its pretty sad when ya get excited about upper 20's! 40's would be like a warm summer day at this point!


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 23, 2015)

Philbert said:


> When you say that you work alone on these removals, does that mean that you don't even have a ground crew to spot or to keep people away? How about cleaning up the limbs, leaves, and trunks once on the ground - who limbs/bucks/loads/chips them?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


When I'm on the job by myself and it's a normal size tree, I'm usually chatting with whoever's watching outside the work zone. Seriously. I'm not kidding. When I need cleanup I hire a guy. If it's a tight area, he's there standing by the chipper watching as I bring the limbs down and feed them right into the chipper. Then he rakes up by the chipper (that's the only place that needs raked up) ,leaves and comes back with a dump truck, and I load the wood right into it. On some jobs the tree is never touched by hand and never touches the ground. Other services like me take the tree down while they're on another job. I text them when I'm done and they roll in and clean up. Limbs are stacked facing where the chipper will be and logs are in a pile. This way their guys are never idle. It enables them to bang out jobs like crazy. Normally, you have crane operator, climber or bucket guy, and a couple guys standing around waiting for limbs to get lowered. There are so many scenarios.


----------



## luckydad (Feb 23, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> When I'm on the job by myself and it's a normal size tree, I'm usually chatting with whoever's watching outside the work zone. Seriously. I'm not kidding. When I need cleanup I hire a guy. If it's a tight area, he's there standing by the chipper watching as I bring the limbs down and feed them right into the chipper. Then he rakes up by the chipper (that's the only place that needs raked up) ,leaves and comes back with a dump truck, and I load the wood right into it. On some jobs the tree is never touched by hand and never touches the ground. Other services like me take the tree down while they're on another job. I text them when I'm done and they roll in and clean up. Limbs are stacked facing where the chipper will be and logs are in a pile. This way their guys are never idle. It enables them to bang out jobs like crazy. Normally, you have crane operator, climber or bucket guy, and a couple guys standing around waiting for limbs to get lowered. There are so many scenarios.


How do you get your Kboom and your chip truck/chipper to the job all by your self ??


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 23, 2015)

We use a geirking grapple I think I spelled it wrong. we been messing with this idea for about a year. We can do around 1100 pounds at 70ft.

There are limitations! We have been screwing with this and are now in the process of mounting a fpv camera somewhere near the saw head so we can see what we are grabing. And to also match up cuts to get the full use of the bar.

Total rig cost would be around 190k with saw head.

This will never replace a bucket or climber in all scenarios. It works best on vertical lead trees. The more horizontal the limb the more a pain in the ass.

The one we are gonna be doing some screwing around with requires 4 circuits and need no modification to be added to most kbooms and cranes that can already run a rotating grapple.

on a cut and leave job it doesn't shine for me. Some removals are faster. It shines for smaller operations with less employees as in alot instances I can put a tree on the ground 50% faster by climbing.

Tight removals tho it kicks ass. Keep in mind most removals you will be done around 15- 60ft of height left depending in size of wood.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

mattfr12 said:


> We use a geirking grapple I think I spelled it wrong. we been messing with this idea for about a year. We can do around 1100 pounds at 70ft.
> 
> There are limitations! We have been screwing with this and are now in the process of mounting a fpv camera somewhere near the saw head so we can see what we are grabing. And to also match up cuts to get the full use of the bar.
> 
> ...



After reading your post, I am very glad that I bought the Mecanil!
I've done trees of all shapes and sizes and the only trees that it doesn't work well on are super thick trees like pines. (It works on tall skinny pines or pines with multiple leads, just not super thick ones).
Do you do cut and leave jobs by yourself or do you have an employee there with you in case something happens while you're aloft, for safety?
I have to ask, do you have a jib? It makes a huge difference. I ran my Mecanil on a smaller crane without a jib for the first year and decided a jib would be ideal. I was right. I love my new setup.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

luckydad said:


> How do you get your Kboom and your chip truck/chipper to the job all by your self ??


Magic!
No, I said when I need clean up I call in my 1 awesome employee. I have plenty of work to keep him busy but I'm starting to do more work for other services. I decided to help him start his own business so he and I can both earn more money. I won't have to pay workers comp or worry about keeping him busy. I do less physical labor. I have more freedom to enjoy my life. You see where all this is going? It's about being truly 'self' employed. It's freedom. Less headaches. Self reliance. It's working out for me.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

Mattfr12,
After seeing your website I see you don't have a jib. Your kboom is similar in size to the one I used to own. Having a jib allows you to get the full potential out of your grapplesaw. It allows you to grab where you want instead of where you can.
I live an hour and a half North of you. If you ever want to stop and see mine, your welcome to.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2015)

We are using a truck with fly jib on it to test the truck.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

mattfr12 said:


> We are using a truck with fly jib on it to test the truck.


I went from using a 40' kboom to a 95' with the fly jib and it eliminated any height restriction while also opening up many scenarios with its side reach. I seldom use my mini loader any more because I can reach 84' out. You'll love it.


----------



## ATH (Aug 29, 2016)

Saw one of these leaving Tiffin Palfinger today. Pulled out right in front of me. When they got into a left turn lane at the next light up, I pulled up next to them in the straight lane checking out the saw head/grapple sitting on the flatbed... Smaller unit than I expected it to be. I don't remember the numbers on the crane.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 29, 2016)

ATH said:


> Saw one of these leaving Tiffin Palfinger today. Pulled out right in front of me. When they got into a left turn lane at the next light up, I pulled up next to them in the straight lane checking out the saw head/grapple sitting on the flatbed... Smaller unit than I expected it to be. I don't remember the numbers on the crane.


 There are now 15 tree-meks built by Tiffin in operation around the country and several more in production. They're going to be everywhere in a few years. Check them out on Instagram. (#treemek, #palfleet)


----------



## WillyStDruid (Sep 18, 2017)

Gerasimek said:


> In the event that you were so greedy and impatient as to cut off a piece that was too big, you could simply open the grapple and let it go.
> I've done some trees that were growing in an area where I could just grab, cut, and let go ,not having to worry about how they fell.
> Most often I grab, cut, and set the piece either on the deck of the chipper (if it's a limb) or right into a truck bed (if it's a chunk of wood. I even feed the chipper with it. No ropes, no dragging limbs, no mini loader or machine to move logs, no dents in the yard, and the only area that needs raked up is where you're chipping. You can't imagine the time saved. It's why I have only 1 guy, that used to be my employee, cleaning up. I subcontract his little business and I don't have to pay workman's comp. All he owns is a truck, chipper, and a rake.
> The thing on the bed is a man basket. It stows in a custom made bracket (which I can remove from the bed if I need space to haul anything up to 14'). I sold my 75' elevator so I needed to have some means of getting myself up for certain situations that the grapplesaw doesn't like (pruning and thick bushy trees like pines). Every piece of equipment has limitations but the grapplesaw has only a couple and having the basket covers them. I seldom use the basket.
> Those were good questions.



Any video of the bucket in action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerasimek (Sep 18, 2017)

WillyStDruid said:


> Any video of the bucket in action?
> No bucket action, sorry. I haven't used the bucket in over a year and I'm very happy about that! It means I'm making more money standing on the ground.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdk (Jan 7, 2018)

Gerasimek said:


> There are now 15 tree-meks built by Tiffin in operation around the country and several more in production. They're going to be everywhere in a few years. Check them out on Instagram. (#treemek, #palfleet)



Hi Glenn Gerasimek

This treemek operation means that opreators have to look up skyhigh a relatively great part of their workday bending their necks in a un-natural way. I know people in forest busniesses (forest rangers inspecting treetops) that have discus prolapses in the neck region probably from overuse of this bodypart. Do you have some experience with this or some thoughts in relation to 'treemek' work.?


----------



## Gerasimek (Jan 7, 2018)

robertdk said:


> Hi Glenn Gerasimek
> 
> This treemek operation means that opreators have to look up skyhigh a relatively great part of their workday bending their necks in a un-natural way. I know people in forest busniesses (forest rangers inspecting treetops) that have discus prolapses in the neck region probably from overuse of this bodypart. Do you have some experience with this or some thoughts in relation to 'treemek' work.?


 That's a good question. 
As with any type of work there is risk of injury from posture and overuse. 99% of the guys that have called me to inquire about the tree-mek have injuries from climbing. 
Sure, I have to look up. It's rarely straight up and it's usually only for the very top of the tree, though. It's better to work on an angle and stand further away and better yet, to stand on a roof (if you're working near one. 
 As with everything, it's all about limiting your time doing one thing and finding other activities that counter the effects of that thing.
I'm glad you asked that question as that is one of the main reasons that I pursued the tree-mek. Your health is everything and the effects of climbing and bucket work, no matter how you do it, will catch up with you even if you never have a mishap or accident.


----------



## Gerasimek (Jan 7, 2018)

Gerasimek said:


> There are now 15 tree-meks built by Tiffin in operation around the country and several more in production. They're going to be everywhere in a few years. Check them out on Instagram. (#treemek, #palfleet)


 There are now just under 50 tree-meks that have been built by Tiffin Palfleet in operation all over the US. 
It's happening even faster than I thought it would.
It's like when man first saw a rifle and dropped his bow. (Is that a good analogy, or what?)


----------



## Gerasimek (Jan 7, 2018)

robertdk said:


> Hi Glenn Gerasimek
> 
> This treemek operation means that opreators have to look up skyhigh a relatively great part of their workday bending their necks in a un-natural way. I know people in forest busniesses (forest rangers inspecting treetops) that have discus prolapses in the neck region probably from overuse of this bodypart. Do you have some experience with this or some thoughts in relation to 'treemek' work.?


 Also, the tree-mek has afforded me many luxuries, the most important being time. Time to do things other than work. Another thing it has afforded me is energy after work to use that time.


----------

